# Carbide tools - DIY or buy?



## xraymtb (23 Feb 2013)

As the title says - is it worth taking the DIY route? The likes of Simon Hope sell an unhandled tool at £40. DIY would need a cutter, steel bar and some tools I don't have (namely a tap). 

Of course if anyone wanted to make me one... :grin:


----------



## jpt (23 Feb 2013)

The eternal question some can make tools some cant, I cant so I either buy them from shops or pay someone to make one if it is not available.

john


----------



## graduate_owner (23 Feb 2013)

Hi, if you invested in a suitable tap and holder, then you could use it time and time again and so could make several tools, which would be a significant saving. You could get a cheap set of taps for about £12, or a single tap of decent make like Dormer for about £8. Steel bar doesn't have to be top quality HSS tool steel, surely just mild steel would be strong enough? A 1 metre length of, say, 12 - 16mm steel would make 3 tools which could have different shaped tips. Then you would need to grind or file a flat on one end of the bar to hold the cutting tip (plus drill and tap the hole), and form a tang on the other end to fit your home turned handle. This could be done by heating and hammering out - blacksmith style, or by grinding. Again, a cheap 4 1/2" angle grinder would cost about £15 (B+Q) - not a great machine probably, but would give plenty of DIY service if not abused. A piece of 22mm or 28mm copper pipe makes a perfectly good ferrule.

The thing I find is, when I buy tools such as taps, angle grinder, whatever, they always come in useful after the initial job is completed and I usually end up wondering how I ever managed without them, and why I didn't buy them sooner.

K


----------



## 12345Peter (23 Feb 2013)

I made my own and I didn't have the centre drill, drill bit and tap to start with, but it is still cheaper to buy them and make your own. Each further tool you make becomes cheaper. I bought silver steel rather than mild steel, there can be a lot of stress on a long tool. Have a go at making one, it's surprisingly easy and very fulfilling.

regards
Peter


----------



## woodyturner (23 Feb 2013)

I have made plenty of these tools and it is definitely a money saver I used an hacksaw to cut most of the unwanted metal away then a file and a good quality tap but you have to make sure you have the correct drill bit for the tap I never made a tang just drilled out the handle 1mm over size and used epoxy resin to fix the two together or on some I made aluminum handles to take several different tools this is quite simple on a wood lathe


----------



## xraymtb (23 Feb 2013)

Woody - did you make those handles? Would be interested to know more? 

It seems like making the tools is the way to go. I'll need to start planning


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Feb 2013)

I always worked the the theory that if a commercial example of something cost £40, it was worthwhile to spend £40 on materials and any tools I didn't already have, and make my own - I would then have the tools for another time. The downside of this is that I'm just about to move house and it's taking me longer to sort the workshop than the house.


----------



## woodyturner (23 Feb 2013)

Yes I did make them from aluminum rod or mind steel on the small ones and aluminum tube all from eBay and car water hose to fit all locked together with grub screws they are quite simple to make and all the people who had them from me were very pleased with them


----------



## stevenw1963 (23 Feb 2013)

Mike,

I can vouch for Woody's toolmaking, I have two of those tools in Woodys photo's and they really do the biz.
Cracking tools thay are.


----------



## EnErY (23 Feb 2013)

woodyturner":1a7rm96p said:


> I have made plenty of these tools and it is definitely a money saver I used an hacksaw to cut most of the unwanted metal away then a file and a good quality tap but you have to make sure you have the correct drill bit for the tap I never made a tang just drilled out the handle 1mm over size and used epoxy resin to fix the two together or on some I made aluminum handles to take several different tools this is quite simple on a wood lathe


I currently use those tools with the longer version and i too can vouch for woody they work superb i use the red handled regular as clockwork and use the other two tools for long hole vases works well on green wood and beautifull on end grain 
Regards
Bill


----------



## Gary Morris (24 Feb 2013)

would tungston carbide be too hard to use a tap or die on?

Gary


----------



## Spindle (24 Feb 2013)

> would tungston carbide be too hard to use a tap or die on?



Yes - you cannot tap tungsten carbide - threads would need to be ground.

Regards Mick


----------



## graduate_owner (26 Feb 2013)

That's a great idea Woody - not bothering to make a tang would save a good deal of time. It's a pity you live in Nottingham because I'd like to see those tools, but West Wales to Notts - 180 ish miles. Even with fuel as cheap as it currently is that's too far. However I now have the idea so thanks for that.

K


----------



## KimG (27 Feb 2013)

Axminster sell a bar that is pretty much ready to use (no handle) for £10.00 a 5/8 bar with a tapped flat on the front, I made a small plate to hold a carbide cutter and a handle for it, cost me very little, I will post a pic or two up later.Tool Bar Here


----------



## woodyturner (27 Feb 2013)

graduate_owner":10i6o29q said:


> That's a great idea Woody - not bothering to make a tang would save a good deal of time. It's a pity you live in Nottingham because I'd like to see those tools, but West Wales to Notts - 180 ish miles. Even with fuel as cheap as it currently is that's too far. However I now have the idea so thanks for that.
> 
> K


There are three of them in south Wales and I dont have any now as I have had to give up turning


----------



## graduate_owner (25 Mar 2013)

Here's a link to a video on making your own tools. I've only just found it and have watched it (but not listened to it yet because the ***** TV is on) so I don't know yet if it's any good, but I thought I'd post the link anyway.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x8obNrl_B8

K


----------



## EnErY (25 Mar 2013)

woodyturner":2rxr7avz said:


> graduate_owner":2rxr7avz said:
> 
> 
> > That's a great idea Woody - not bothering to make a tang would save a good deal of time. It's a pity you live in Nottingham because I'd like to see those tools, but West Wales to Notts - 180 ish miles. Even with fuel as cheap as it currently is that's too far. However I now have the idea so thanks for that.
> ...


Yep Your Right There Woody And They work fine but Ill Correct You There is Now A pen Turning Tool Also iv made the prototype .............LOL
Regards
Bill


----------

